# K2 Darkstar vs Atomic Alibi



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

I have an Atomic Alibi 05/06. Would it be worth it to replace it with the 06/07 K2 Darkstar? I know the Alibi was rated pretty well that year, but does anyone know anything about this darkstar?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Darkstar is similar to the alibi. It'll be a bit softer and have a different feel when on edge other than that very similar. Its your money go for it.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

looking to sell that alibi?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

yea maybe, but it depends on how much i can get for it and if i can find a good replacement for a decent price, its a good board just wish it was a little smaller


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

what size is it? what are you looking to get for it?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

its a 159, someone on craigs list offered me 160 for it, but im probably only going to sell it if i can find something good to replace it with, im trying to get a board thats like 157 so i get better control


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i've got a jamie lynn lib tech 157 if your looking for a trade. its got some miles on it but its still in great shape.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

just out of curiosity

i cant keep my years of alibis straight. is the graffic the one with the ties or the argyle one? what color is it?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

mm ive been looking to get a new board for this. i was actually going to sell this one and use that money to upgrade. i just noticed that you have been the one responding to both of my posts haha


----------

